# Anyone looking for some ponyplay? (Males only)



## Cowboyfur (Jan 22, 2018)

Howdy.

One of my main kinks is ponyplay. I love it to death and find that it's a bit hard to come by nowadays. If anyone here is interested, feel free to hit me up. We can discuss more details like extra kinks and things along those lines.

Nowadays, I prefer to take things to discord since it's much easier to manage, so feel free to ask me for my handle on there. Can't wait to get you under the saddle~


----------



## Cowboyfur (Jan 23, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Feb 3, 2018)

Bump again. Still looking for large males subs to do some ponyplay scenes with


----------



## Cowboyfur (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump. Come in, someone's gotta be down.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 10, 2018)

>:3


----------



## Cowboyfur (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh, you interested?


----------



## Dongding (Feb 11, 2018)

Naw, just bumping. ;3 I'm pullin' for ya' buddy!


----------



## WolfsPlague (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm not sure exactly what ponyplay is but I am intrested! Dm so we can disscuss more about it


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 3, 2018)

Bump. Still lookin for those bog male subs. Totally down to discuss other kinks or talk over discord.


----------



## WolfsPlague (Mar 3, 2018)

Cowboyfur said:


> Bump. Still lookin for those bog male subs. Totally down to discuss other kinks or talk over discord.


 Can you dm me your discord? I can't seem to private message you here


----------



## Doctor Whooves (Mar 6, 2018)

You still looking for do some ponyplay?


----------



## Dongding (Mar 6, 2018)

He's looking for a _stamping_ good time.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 6, 2018)

Lol. That made my morning.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 6, 2018)

Doctor Whooves said:


> You still looking for do some ponyplay?


In all seriousness though, I am still looking


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

Not entirely sure what it is but we can talk it through.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 10, 2018)

Good to hear, feel free to PM me whenever.


----------



## Madoneverything (Mar 10, 2018)

I can't seem to message you.


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 11, 2018)

Strange


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

can i not be a pony to play?


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 22, 2018)

You're always welcome to join the fun


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 22, 2018)

oooo *suits up* ill be there in a bit


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 22, 2018)

*thumbs up*


----------



## Doctor Whooves (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey sorry it took so long get back, I'm up for anything


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

what is ponyplay?


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 23, 2018)

More or less, it's the act of treating your partner like a horse. That involves using riding crops, saddles, bits, that sort of deal.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

oh ok...let me think about this ok?


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Mar 24, 2018)

I am potentially interested in discussing this, yes! Discord sounds good, I'm Volt#2814.


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi! I've never rped Ponyplay, but I've read some fanfiction of it, and would love to give it a try!


----------



## Cowboyfur (Mar 31, 2018)

Great, feel free to send me your discord info if you have any. Also, let this serve as a mini-bump


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 31, 2018)

Starwolf2122#1069 is my discord


----------



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Apr 5, 2018)

I'd more than happy to do this...


----------



## Cowboyfur (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Cowboyfur (Apr 9, 2018)

Time for yet another bump


----------



## Cowboyfur (Apr 27, 2018)

I now also add on my kik and F-list if anyone would like to get ahold of me that way. PM me for details.


----------



## Cowboyfur (May 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

Cowboyfur said:


> Howdy.
> 
> One of my main kinks is ponyplay. I love it to death and find that it's a bit hard to come by nowadays. If anyone here is interested, feel free to hit me up. We can discuss more details like extra kinks and things along those lines.
> 
> Nowadays, I prefer to take things to discord since it's much easier to manage, so feel free to ask me for my handle on there. Can't wait to get you under the saddle~


Sure I'll bite so long as theres plenty of restraints i dont mind.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2018)

I can go if you still want some.


----------

